# Wool shops in Europe



## andreah

My cousin and I will be searching out Yarn (wool) shops on our vacation. We would appreciate any suggestions for Brussels,Paris, Vigo, Spain,Lisbon, Portugal. We will be there on a cruise starting Nov. 4, 2011
I got several for London last week thanks to another FPer bu would appreciate any other suggestions. I will be there (London) on Nov. 2,3.
Thank you so much
Andrea in Alaska


----------



## Dreamweaver

Lucky, lucky you.....


----------



## wooldeb

Ooooo ... I'd like those addresses for London, Paris much of Spain & Portugal . We are travelling through mainly Spain & Portugal for 8 weeks next year. We were in Italy last year & I unfortunately didn't find much interesting yarn...


----------



## Sherlock

Paris has La Droguerie which is super. We have one near us at Rennes. Whilst they don't do a huge variety of yarn, what they do is excellent quality and notions..buttons, beads etc. are EXTRA! Very useful French expression meaning magnificent, superb, to die for etc.

According to Google, the nearest Metro station for La D, Paris is Etienne Marcel.
http://www.ladroguerie.com

I've found that knitting does not have the same following in France as in the US or UK. Whilst French ladies do knit, they're not very adventurous compared to we anglophones. However, they are big into embroidery and quilting. Their work is STUNNING!

Google has other suggestions, but I only know La D.

Have great fun doing the yarn fantastic through Europe.


----------



## patocenizo

andreah said:


> My cousin and I will be searching out Yarn (wool) shops on our vacation. We would appreciate any suggestions for Brussels,Paris, Vigo, Spain,Lisbon, Portugal. We will be there on a cruise starting Nov. 4, 2011
> I got several for London last week thanks to another FPer bu would appreciate any other suggestions. I will be there (London) on Nov. 2,3.
> Thank you so much
> Andrea in Alaska


I was in Barcelona last year and I looked for Perle yarn which used to be very much in vogue about 10 years ago and I had a devil of a time finding it except for the large department stores and even there there was not much to buy so when I got back home to the U.S. I went straight back to my lys and they had the same yarns at much less (the Euro kills you!).


----------



## sahoo

We are off to Portugal in 2weeks and 4days [Yipee]When we get there I will ask Shirl she is a fountain of knowledge.


----------



## pachoulie

In Lisbon they're in the old town right above shops ,2nd floor,look for sewing shops, u can Google addresses.in Faro, theres 5 of them on the water at the main shopping area. Albuferia ,had one in shopping area, but is cheaper yarn. Was there over Christmas, be sure to ask for portuguise knitting pins! uote=andreah]My cousin and I will be searching out Yarn (wool) shops on our vacation. We would appreciate any suggestions for Brussels,Paris, Vigo, Spain,Lisbon, Portugal. We will be there on a cruise starting Nov. 4, 2011
I got several for London last week thanks to another FPer bu would appreciate any other suggestions. I will be there (London) on Nov. 2,3.
Thank you so much
Andrea in Alaska[/quote]


----------



## dijewe

Was just going to say - its going to be pricey thanks to the foreign exchange rate and you may be disappointed as none of those countries really produce wool - I think they get whatever they have from the UK.

Also observed that nowhere else in the world can you find such an awesome array of yarns as in the USA, the choices are endless. Of course I have never to turkey and I imagine they have wool spilling into the streets!


----------



## patocenizo

pachoulie said:


> In Lisbon they're in the old town right above shops ,2nd floor,look for sewing shops, u can Google addresses.in Faro, theres 5 of them on the water at the main shopping area. Albuferia ,had one in shopping area, but is cheaper yarn. Was there over Christmas, be sure to ask for portuguise knitting pins! uote=andreah]My cousin and I will be searching out Yarn (wool) shops on our vacation. We would appreciate any suggestions for Brussels,Paris, Vigo, Spain,Lisbon, Portugal. We will be there on a cruise starting Nov. 4, 2011
> I got several for London last week thanks to another FPer bu would appreciate any other suggestions. I will be there (London) on Nov. 2,3.
> My husband and I have traveled to some of hese countries and I have found that the yarn is very much the same but pricier. It is an adventure of course. For France, have you tried the website French Girl Knits? they have tours to France and maybe through them you can locate one in Paris, I did not have good luck last year in Paris but then I was in the city and not the outskirts. we were in Beaume a couple of years ago and in the main street they had acouple of lovely but again very expensive yarn shops. are you going to Switzerland? I found one in Interlaken that was like the mother lode of yarn shops but again against our currency, beware! Good luck and I'd love to hear which yarn shops you found and where as we travel to Europe every other year.
> Thank you so much
> Andrea in Alaska


[/quote]


----------



## vermontmary

Andrea What a delightful trip you have planned... always a good idea to have a focus!!! 

Recently, when I was in Paris, I developed a sudden "need" to go to a yarn store, and searched online. I found a great site for locating them anywhere... Knitmap.com (just type in the city and country or whatever...). I went to the shop that was in the location that intrigued my husband the most, and discovered a treasure! Entrée des Fournisseurs; at 8 rue des Francs Bourgeois, Paris 3eme. The shop is in a small courtyard off a medieval feeling street in the Marais (the old Jewish quarter), an area that is a treat to visit all on its own. The people in the shop were friendly, spoke English, and were patient with my slow, language impaired decision making. There is, by the way, a totally awesome selection of buttons to be examined! 

Anyhow, I recommend knitmaps as a way to feed your obsession wherever you are!


It was easy to find shops using knitmap, as it links to a mapquest style map with all the addresses marked, and links to people's comments on the shops. (You can always type the address into google maps and go to street viewthen you'll really know what you're trying to find)

Bon voyage!
Mary


----------



## patocenizo

Thanks for letting us know about the knitmap.com!! I could have used this and shall use it anytime we are traveling.


vermontmary said:


> Andrea What a delightful trip you have planned... always a good idea to have a focus!!!
> 
> Recently, when I was in Paris, I developed a sudden "need" to go to a yarn store, and searched online. I found a great site for locating them anywhere... Knitmap.com (just type in the city and country or whatever...). I went to the shop that was in the location that intrigued my husband the most, and discovered a treasure! Entrée des Fournisseurs; at 8 rue des Francs Bourgeois, Paris 3eme. The shop is in a small courtyard off a medieval feeling street in the Marais (the old Jewish quarter), an area that is a treat to visit all on its own. The people in the shop were friendly, spoke English, and were patient with my slow, language impaired decision making. There is, by the way, a totally awesome selection of buttons to be examined!
> 
> Anyhow, I recommend knitmaps as a way to feed your obsession wherever you are!
> 
> It was easy to find shops using knitmap, as it links to a mapquest style map with all the addresses marked, and links to people's comments on the shops. (You can always type the address into google maps and go to street viewthen you'll really know what you're trying to find)
> 
> Bon voyage!
> Mary


----------



## melknits

Andrea, you might try flea markets; my sister gets me a lot of yarn in German flea markets--good stuff, too. Enjoy your yarn hunts!


----------



## mrscp1946

andreah said:


> My cousin and I will be searching out Yarn (wool) shops on our vacation. We would appreciate any suggestions for Brussels,Paris, Vigo, Spain,Lisbon, Portugal. We will be there on a cruise starting Nov. 4, 2011
> I got several for London last week thanks to another FPer bu would appreciate any other suggestions. I will be there (London) on Nov. 2,3.
> Thank you so much
> Andrea in Alaska


Doldol had a topic just for you here is what she said

Are you traveling and looking for yarn shops along the way? The Daily knitter has a yarn shop locator. Just put in the city and state or zip code and it will show you which yarn shops are nearby.
http://www.dailyknitter.com/knitting/yarn-shop-locator/


----------



## Judy M

Are you sure you are going to have time to shop for yarn? Bet there aren't any on the the dock. We did a week on the western Med last year and took long land tours every day we were in port. Are you taking land tours? Some of those may take most of your day. 

You may find that the city the ship docks is not the major city you will be going to see on a tour. Book your tours ahead of time to make sure you get the ones you want. Otherwise be prepared to use local transportation: bus, taxi services to get to where you might find yarn shops. 

Remember too the ship doesn't wait if you don't make it back in time. We were able to exchange American money for Euros on the ship and at various ATMs on land - both a better deal than purchasing before hand or using the money exchangers on the dock. Purchases can be charged to major credit cards and you will be billed at the exchange rate at the time it goes on your bill. Have a great trip.


----------



## patocenizo

If anyone on this site wants to do a cruise and shop for yarn may I suggest the Knitting Cruise with Barry Klein. The ship I will be going on next march will be on the Carribean and Barry will be teaching aseveral classes, different levels and he is a fantastic instructor along with Prism yarns and other yarns as well. Check it out!!


----------



## andreah

Thank you for knit map! Will be very useful!


----------



## andreah

Thank you all for your input. the knitting cruise sounds wonderful but what will the DH's do?


----------



## andreah

Yes, my Aunt is very generous (she's paying for the cruise)


----------



## andreah

I'll be thinking of you. I'd rather go and stay in one location than change daily like a cruise.


----------



## andreah

thank you!


pachoulie said:


> In Lisbon they're in the old town right above shops ,2nd floor,look for sewing shops, u can Google addresses.in Faro, theres 5 of them on the water at the main shopping area. Albuferia ,had one in shopping area, but is cheaper yarn. Was there over Christmas, be sure to ask for portuguise knitting pins! uote=andreah]My cousin and I will be searching out Yarn (wool) shops on our vacation. We would appreciate any suggestions for Brussels,Paris, Vigo, Spain,Lisbon, Portugal. We will be there on a cruise starting Nov. 4, 2011
> I got several for London last week thanks to another FPer bu would appreciate any other suggestions. I will be there (London) on Nov. 2,3.
> Thank you so much
> Andrea in Alaska


[/quote]


----------



## andreah

Thank you, we will certainly search this one out.


Sherlock said:


> Paris has La Droguerie which is super. We have one near us at Rennes. Whilst they don't do a huge variety of yarn, what they do is excellent quality and notions..buttons, beads etc. are EXTRA! Very useful French expression meaning magnificent, superb, to die for etc.
> 
> According to Google, the nearest Metro station for La D, Paris is Etienne Marcel.
> http://www.ladroguerie.com
> 
> I've found that knitting does not have the same following in France as in the US or UK. Whilst French ladies do knit, they're not very adventurous compared to we anglophones. However, they are big into embroidery and quilting. Their work is STUNNING!
> 
> Google has other suggestions, but I only know La D.
> 
> Have great fun doing the yarn fantastic through Europe.


----------



## andreah

What a great idea...not just yarns, either!!


melknits said:


> Andrea, you might try flea markets; my sister gets me a lot of yarn in German flea markets--good stuff, too. Enjoy your yarn hunts!


----------



## andreah

We really enjoy going off on our own unless there is a really interesting site to see. Have done both and prefer 'on your own'


Judy M said:


> Are you sure you are going to have time to shop for yarn? Bet there aren't any on the the dock. We did a week on the western Med last year and took long land tours every day we were in port. Are you taking land tours? Some of those may take most of your day.
> 
> You may find that the city the ship docks is not the major city you will be going to see on a tour. Book your tours ahead of time to make sure you get the ones you want. Otherwise be prepared to use local transportation: bus, taxi services to get to where you might find yarn shops.
> 
> Remember too the ship doesn't wait if you don't make it back in time. We were able to exchange American money for Euros on the ship and at various ATMs on land - both a better deal than purchasing before hand or using the money exchangers on the dock. Purchases can be charged to major credit cards and you will be billed at the exchange rate at the time it goes on your bill. Have a great trip.


----------



## mjlarosa3

Dear Friend,
I am very pleased to inform that I have a specialized company in finest yarns; I have available ready for delivery finest 100% baby alpaca yarns in skeins NM 4/9 DK and in cones NM 2/16 and NM 2/28, fine alpaca yarns in cones NM 3/10 and 2/16, other finest alpaca blended. Also I have finest Highland Wool (100% finest shee wool from the Andes Mountains). Our newest products is ALPAMIX in skeins (30% alpaca wool + 70% acrilic wool). All our goods are of high quality and low prices. Upon request I will send ore information and full chart of colours. I have not minimum orders and I can to deliver to the worldwide and for the transport way of your preference
Kindest regards from Peru,
[email protected]


----------

